# Support needed!!!



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi my names Amanda,
I've been married to J for 4 years (together for 7), and we've been ttc since we got married. After finding out 3 years ago that J has no sperm, we decided to use a donor.

Since then we've had 4 attempts at DI and 3 attempts at OI with DI, all of these treatments have failed, I only found out today that the most recent attempt has failed, so I'm very upset, havent cried yet which is very unlike me, but I've started getting very negative about the whole thing, I'm convincing myself that I'll never get pregnant even though it's what I desperately want!

Maybe its because everyone around me at the moment is falling pregnant without even trying, I'm so jealous of them, and angry as well as we've been trying for ages and they didnt even want a baby!!

Anyway one of the nurses at the hospital suggested this site as she thought it might help, knowing that there will be a lot of people who know what we are going though.

Our next treatment won't be until next year now, and it looks like it will be IVF so any advice or support will be very much appreciated.

Look forward to hearing from you all
A xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Amanda

Welcome to Fertility Friends hun

I am so sorry to read of your recent negative and to read whats been going on, it does seem when our worlds are falling apart around us that other people are getting pregnant at the drop of a hat and no it isnt fair.

You can let all your emotions out on here and we will be here for you no matter how you are feeling. There are a lot of girls on the site going through what you are so you are by no means alone and it does work believe me, we have lots of proof on here that tx can work.

I wish you lots of luck for the new year

Mel

x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to Fertility Friends

So sorry to hear of your negative 

You have definately come to the right place for support
Please feel free to come join us on the inbetween thread under chitter chatters.

Love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

hi Amanda
welcome to ff I haven't been on the site very long but it has given me great support the few weeks i have been on. try not to give up on your hope i felt like you that it would never happen after 6 yrs of trying and 6 failed iui attempts and 2 failed ivf treatments i had  no positive thoughts at all and out of the blue i fell preg naturally my DDis 8 yrs old now so i have decided to give ivf 1 more try but don't ever give up hope i am sure you will have some better luck in the new year 
                  good luck
                          sharon


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

Firstly may I send you a big   and I am so sorry to hear of your negative.

If you don't mind me asking have they given a reason for DH having no sperm?  Did they try and get some surgically or was DI always your only option?  

Best of luck to you both for the rest of your treatment.  

Lol

Fin


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Fin,

In response to your questions, we don't actually know why J has no sperm, the consultant said he was probably born with it, I think his hormone levels were all over the place too, the consultant didnt offer much hope of being able to retrieve any sperm so we were told a donor was our only option straight away.

Spoke to the hospital today, they are going to send us an appointment for early next year for a consultation to start IVF!!

Am really convinced its not going to work, how do I start feeling more positive??

Take care
A xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Amanda

Welcometo FF. This site has been a real help to me through this horrible trailwe need to follow. I think it is great news about IVF. The success rates are so much higher than IUI and they can assess what is going wrong with each cycle so the chance of success actually goes up. Oh and there are so many girls that fall pg first time with IVF that it is amazing. I got pg first time but didn't fall pg with IUI. Also a girl on here called Candy had 4 IUI attempts and what do you know is now expecting her little bub after jsut one cycle of IVF.

Best of luck and as I said IVF is all good news.
Love
Megan


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Had a really tough weekend, as my next door neighbour had a baby yesterday!! Living in a terraced house means you cant really get away from it! I feel awful as I'm so-oooo jealous, her baby wasnt planned either which makes things 10times worse!

I feel better now I've had a moan!
Take care
A xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi amanda.sorry to about your tx not working so far,you can stay positive by taking comfort in the fact that there are other tx's available that you can try ivf and icsi both have good results.You have not yet exhausted your options so the end result should be good.I know it takes forever to get there but we are all here for you whenever you need us.Take care. .Ivf is maybe the treatment you have been needing the clinics like to try cheaper options first.Fingers crossed this might be the one.SKYE.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Amanda,

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------

